# Help in speaking Japanese



## nikoniko

And so, its been more than a year that we have shifted to Japan, and my elder child studies in a Japanese public school at the elementary level. Now she has picked up writing & a bit of understanding skills, but its really a big concern that she is unable to speak. She speaks English at home very fluently and non-stop, but when it comes to Japanese, for some reason, she is having a mental block. 

I tried many many ways to get her some exposure, but here its been very difficult to make friends with moms of children. I have no idea why !!! Howmuchever I had put in effort, its as though we have to always be aloof. I have never had so much difficulty in making friends but here it just seems impossible ! Still I hope never to give up. I can't afford to....

Maybe this could be the reason why my child is not wanting to speak Japanese, and teachers have now told me in PTM that unless she starts communicating, its going to be difficult going forward. Even I am able to understand that, but how else do I go about, given that I am not able to create an environment of getting kids to home. It seems to be more formal even to get kids and I had to even take permission from one of the mothers, who told me that maybe her daughter has some schedule fixed and she needs to consult the child. For me, this is definitely a culture shock, as I don't remember ever having seen kids at elementary level being so preoccupied.

So, please guide me on this and now the summer holidays have started. Due to her lack of communication abilities, I don't think she has partnered with anyone for group activities. I came to know that some other kids have joined hands to do the "kagaku kenkyuu". I kind of feel bad and helpless for my child, but I am also clueless how to go about now.

Anyone who has any similar experiences, please share your thoughts and/or suggestions. Inspite of this situation that I have to confront, I am not against the way this system works, but just that I need to know how to approach in a better way. 

Thanks !


----------

